# Sig's Excellent European Adventure



## SibeliusMB (30 July 2021)

Trouper had the good sense to suggest I start a new thread now that my gelding, Sibelius MB (Sig), and I are here in the UK.  For the uninitiated, please check out my first thread, below:

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...-lakenheath-from-the-us-with-my-horse.799686/

Sig arrived Monday after his trip from Kentucky.  Thus far he has settled very well and is handling the transition like a true professional!  He has been a true gentleman around the yard and the staff all appreciate his excellent ground manners and quiet nature.  He's getting a little more turnout each day as we're slowly working him back to his normal 24/7 grass routine. Since he was off grass for the better part of a week due to delays in the journey, I don't want to take any chances.

I did hop on him for the first time in nearly two months on Wednesday, and he was an absolute gem as usual! ❤  He was looking so settled (and bored...) that I decided to give it a shot.  When I returned carrying all his tack, he actually whinnied to me. 🤣🥰  The boy loves his work, and loves the attention even more.  Right now we're just walking around due to his feet needing done and him being off work for so long. I'll build him back up slowly. But he's happy to be back to it and feels good.

My first thought as soon as I swung up: WORTH IT!  Even though his trip cost more than originally budgeted, I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  I have my familiar, fun, sweet partner with me and I am so excited to make new memories here!

Get you a seven year old who hasn't been ridden in two months who walks around on the buckle in a new place without any prep beforehand. ❤❤😊

Had a spa day...no longer looks feral:




First ride in the UK!



Already wants to be the baby's fun American cousin:




Whoa, Thoroughbred!  😉


----------



## Zuzan (30 July 2021)

Lovely photos.. so glad he has come through all the travelling and you bit the bullet to bring him over..  I think these partnerships are worth more than any money ... obviously where possible.


----------



## Roxylola (30 July 2021)

Your smile says it all 💕


----------



## MissTyc (30 July 2021)

What a journey - glad he's all safe with you again


----------



## MuddyMonster (30 July 2021)

Glad he arrived safely! 

I hope you both make the most amazing memories in here together 🥰


----------



## IrishMilo (30 July 2021)

That's a gorgeous horse!


----------



## timbobs (30 July 2021)

I read your other thread but didn't comment. I'm glad he's with you safely and I look forward to reading about your adventures together!


----------



## humblepie (30 July 2021)

He is lovely and glad he has settled quickly.  Look forward to more reports.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 July 2021)

So pleased he's settling in nicely and 1st ride went well. Hope you can enjoy some adventures soon in our weird country! X


----------



## New2this (30 July 2021)

I 💕 this. Fully think you made the right choice. Can you imagine how much you d be missing him now?


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2021)

How lovely that he whinnied when he saw his tack 🤗
.


----------



## J&S (30 July 2021)

What wonderful ears!  Very best wished for a lovely stay here with your horse.


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 July 2021)

What a lovely first report, you obviously adore your horse and vice versa. So pleased you have been reunited and Sig has settled so well.


----------



## Red-1 (30 July 2021)

Looks like it was well worth your horse making the trip. It must be a big change for you, and having your partner in crime to join you must be brilliant.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (31 July 2021)

Lovely post..handsome chap. I hope you both enjoy your time over here.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 July 2021)

I'm glad it all worked out so well.  I can certainly understand why you decided to bring such a lovely sensible horse with you.


----------



## Bernster (31 July 2021)

Yay, and welcome to you both !


----------



## Reacher (31 July 2021)

Glad he handled the journey well and welcome to the UK, Sig - hope you enjoy many adventures


----------



## DabDab (31 July 2021)

Aww, fantastic, glad he's made the trip like a pro and you get to start enjoying him UK-side now .

Where did you end up stabling him in the end?


----------



## Willowbankstables (31 July 2021)

How lovely  He looks like a super happy chap


----------



## nikicb (31 July 2021)

He's looking very chilled!  It must be so lovely to be reunited.  I am looking forward to hearing about your future adventures together.  x


----------



## SibeliusMB (31 July 2021)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!  I've felt so welcomed here and you guys are a big part of that! Makes me feel even more excited about my time in the UK. Very thankful for you all! 🥰

Sig had another good day today and is now up to a full day of turnout, working up to 24/7 turnout for the rest of the summer.  He was very happy out on the grass when I checked in on him this morning. 

I came back to ride this afternoon and he again showed his good sense.  The two horses jumping in the indoor got him a bit nervous (again...young horse who hasn't been worked in two months 😄), but he never spooked or did anything other than stand and look. We went to the outdoor school instead to be alone, but then got buzzed by a jet fighter flying super low directly over the school (easily under 1,000 ft! Really guys? 😑)...Sig took a side step and just stopped.  His heart was pounding, poor guy, but I so appreciated his sensibility.

We ended the ride nice and relaxed and on a very positive note, with some lateral work and stretching at the walk. Even took a short hack down the long drive and he was very positive about that too...even when someone was doing aerobatics in a WWII Hurricane directly above us (seriously, I can't make this up).  Just because I'm Air Force doesn't mean I need an air show when I'm trying to ride.  🤣

Even him being a little fresh undersaddle is a good sign to me. Tells me he's feeling more rested after his journey and like he's ready to get going again.  Hopefully he'll get his feet done tomorrow and all four shoes back on, and I can start him back in work for real.



New2this said:



			I 💕 this. Fully think you made the right choice. Can you imagine how much you d be missing him now?
		
Click to expand...

I can and it's horrible!! 😫 The mental gymnastics I did months ago debating what to do was exhausting enough.  I think had I left him behind that would have likely eroded my enjoyment of this assignment and this wonderful country.  Especially seeing how well he's adapted this far it makes me feel so much better about bringing him. 



DabDab said:



			Aww, fantastic, glad he's made the trip like a pro and you get to start enjoying him UK-side now .

Where did you end up stabling him in the end?
		
Click to expand...

I think he handled the trip better than I did, where I refreshed the flight radar every 10 minutes during his flight to make sure his plane was still in the air. 🤣

We're at Anvil Park. Everyone here has been so lovely and welcoming to both of us. 😊


----------



## cauda equina (1 August 2021)

I love your matching hats!

Alas, I think everybody who lives in East Anglia gets the flypasts; mainly F35s and Ospreys where I am with the odd Apache thrown in for variety


----------



## Abi90 (1 August 2021)

Really glad to see that he has settled and the yard looks lovely.

Unfortunately the UK does not have the vast expanses of unpopulated areas and quiet airspace that the US does. Therefore every bit of airspace that is not an airway gets used for military flying. Around Lakenheath there are several air training areas because that’s where a large amount of US and UK air bases are located. They’re also still full of civilian aircraft and are a nightmare to control a sortie in.

I live on an RAF base and bring my horse over to hack around and she will live here from December. We mostly have little fixed wing training aircraft but visiting aircraft can be anything. The horses get used to it. I’m sure Sig will as well.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (1 August 2021)

cauda equina said:



			I love your matching hats!

Alas, I think everybody who lives in East Anglia gets the flypasts; mainly F35s and Ospreys where I am with the odd Apache thrown in for variety
		
Click to expand...


Central beds here we get Chinnocks over the yard as well as apache/ospreys mainly. One time about 12 years ago when we had first moved to the yard or wb mare was tricky with shoeing and it was her first one in a new place. 

Just as she had two nails in the shoe a helicopter came over and banked round the barns so low I could see the people in the cockpit. The farrier bless her help on to the spooking across the yard mare and finished nailing the shoe on. 

Often get them low flying over the paddocks.


----------



## Trouper (1 August 2021)

So glad to see these pictures of the boy getting settled in.  Of course, he is relaxed - he is back with his Mum after all his adventures on his own!!! He looks such a lovely chap and I hope he enjoys himself on this "tour".

Know what you mean about an aerial accompaniment to rides - even tho' OH and I are both ex-RAF we sometimes both "tut-tut" when the guys try to sneak in a particularly low pass overhead.   However, Hurricanes and Spitfires are exempt from any censure - they are just so beautiful!!

Enjoy the rest of the Summer and look forward to reading more adventures.


----------



## SibeliusMB (3 August 2021)

Thank you all again!! I have extremely strong feelings about Ospreys dating back to when they almost broke my office a couple years ago...since then I swear they follow me wherever I go. 😫 Had a Typhoon do a low pass on Sunday while I had Sig in the lunge pen... I tsk'd for a split second but I also don't see many Typhoons so I nerded slightly.  😉

So one last brag before we settle down and focus on boring fitness building for awhile:

  Now that he's had some time to rest/recover from the trip and had his feet done (which was badly needed!), I decided to swing up for a proper school to see what he'd do.  I had lunged him on Sunday in the lunging rig and had planned to do so again today, but after I started grooming him something told me to go grab his tack instead.

He. Was. Perfect.  Never put a foot wrong and acted like he never took a day off, let alone the last two months.  He shook his head slightly into the first canter, which I have learned is his idea of being naughty. 🤣  We always warm up with at least 10 minutes of forward, swinging walk and lateral work (shoulder in, travers, leg yields, etc), to get him on the aids and focused.  Then straight into canter for a lap or two in each direction in light seat/light contact to get him forward/loose, then back into the trot to put him together and the actual work. I did have to constantly remind myself to keep the trot/canter very short and with extra walk breaks as he's not fit.  He felt super and just floated - super soft, pushing from behind and nicely over his back like he never missed a day training. Lots of hacking and careful fitness work ahead to get back where we were, can't wait to jump him in a couple weeks! 

I am so unbelievably humbled by this whole experience and by how Sig is handling it.  He's getting complimented all around the yard for being so sweet and chill. I am just so pround and so grateful for his generosity.  ❤😊







The girls went to bring him in this afternoon and found him living his best life.  Then he let them snuggle with him.  😂


----------



## HashRouge (3 August 2021)

He's lovely! So glad to hear you are both settling in so well, it must be quite a culture shock at times!


----------



## Trouper (4 August 2021)

I'm just loving following his story!!  What a total star.


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			The problem is whether I should bring my horse with me to the UK for the next couple of years, loan him out here in the states, or *sell*.
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely boy.  I'll bet you're glad you didn't take that option now 😁


----------



## brighteyes (4 August 2021)

I'd have brought him with me, too! He looks awesome.


----------



## timbobs (4 August 2021)

He's just so cool. I bet you're glad you brought him over!


----------



## cauda equina (4 August 2021)

Now he just needs to learn that we hack on the left


----------



## Tarragon (4 August 2021)

Glad that you made the decision to bring your beautiful horse over - looks like it is all falling into place 
How are you finding the contrast between an American barn livery and what you have now? I think that the facilities look wonderful.


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Now he just needs to learn that we hack on the left 

Click to expand...

Lol.  My old horse liked hacking on the right which I think was because his father was American or at least that is the basis I worked upon.
Looking forward to more Sig updates.


----------



## SibeliusMB (4 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			What a lovely boy.  I'll bet you're glad you didn't take that option now 😁
		
Click to expand...

SO GLAD!!   He's just home to me, and having him here has made me so happy.  Also...I cannot imagine trying to horse shop right now with the market the way it is - being new to the country, not knowing anyone, prices through the roof....this definitely worked out the way it should.  And knowing that Sig seems very happy lets me know I made the right decision for us both. 



Tarragon said:



			Glad that you made the decision to bring your beautiful horse over - looks like it is all falling into place 
How are you finding the contrast between an American barn livery and what you have now? I think that the facilities look wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  Thus far I'm not finding it too different, but I'm on full livery (as I was in the States).  So for us, not much has changed, which has helped us both settle into the routine better.  The mix of DIY/part/full livery is pretty unique to my experience in the US, though there are farms that have the same set up in the US too, I've just never boarded at them.  I've also seen more likelihood around here for livery yards to turn out individually as well - I'm hoping Sig gets to go out with others soon, because he's well socialized and very civil, and I just feel very strongly like I owe him the opportunity to be a horse.  Back home it was default to go out with others (a lot of care went into matching pairs/groups up for compatibility) unless specific reasons required individual turn out.  At least at the yards I've inquired to, it's the opposite approach.  He's out on grass adjacent to other horses, but still separated by a fenceline.  I understand not wanting the animals to get hurt, but...horses gonna horse.  

As we go on I'm sure I'll find more similarities and differences, but I'm really only working off a week or so of actually experience since he arrived.  I think the comparisons between horse worlds is half the fun of this adventure!


----------



## SibeliusMB (4 August 2021)

We keep doing things, he keeps impressing me. 😎

Had another light dressage school in the indoor today, paying close attention to how he felt after yesterday (he felt great). We then went for a very short hack to see how he'd handle being on the road. He's a phenomenal hacker, but we've never hacked on roads/in traffic before. 

Perfect. Paid no mind to the two cars (whose drivers thankfully were very polite) and was very happy in exploration mode.  Saw some cows, wants to be friends. 🤣❤  
	


Very chuffed with himself



Just because I knew everyone would appreciate the Osprey flyby😂


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2021)

If he's a 1m 20 horse it would have cost you more to buy him than to fly him,  but in any case who'd want to leave a lovely boy like him behind! 
.


----------



## spookypony (4 August 2021)

Wow, sounds like you're both off to a _flying _start! LOVE the pic with the foaly over the fence!


----------



## eahotson (5 August 2021)

Welcome to the UK to you both.Your horse is smashing.


----------



## SibeliusMB (6 August 2021)

spookypony said:



			Wow, sounds like you're both off to a _flying _start!
		
Click to expand...

I see what you did there! 😄

Sig and I had our first proper hack this evening, with high vis and everything. 😎  Was perfect. ❤  Happily marched along on a loose rein, didn't mind the passing cars or the dual carriageway noise some 50m away. A couple of the other liveries have offered to hack with us in the future to show where all the routes are (and the forest, which is 10 minutes away allegedly).

He's also back on 24/7 turnout and doing well. Met a friend, impersonated a donkey. 🤣🤣


----------



## D66 (7 August 2021)

Lovely pics. Glad he’s settling in so well.


----------



## SibeliusMB (1 September 2021)

Thought I'd post another update. Sig's been an absolute star and winning everyone over with how chill and sweet he is. He's back into full work and while we're still slowly increasing his fitness level, he's now back to jumping as of this week as well. 

This was from last night's lesson, our first jump school since the end of May!  He was foot perfect.  Everything felt good even if my sense of feel and eye we somewhat off, that will come back soon. He wasn't sharp, maybe slightly more forward than usual, but only slightly. He didn't look at the fill and felt like he's been going around courses this whole time. 🥰 We kept the jumps low, but as our fitness improves I'm looking forward to getting back to the 1m we had been doing.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CTQBg-Bq24y/

Last weekend we also attended our first "Poles and Pimms" with the yard family.  The ladies set up some very fun pole combos in the indoor and we all spent the afternoon taking turns in groups and had pimms and cakes together afterward. Sig was perfect here too. I apologize for my crap riding but I'm proud of how he's looking. ❤


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CTISLm5q9el/

The last two weeks have been sad and stressful for me and my team at work with everything going on for the evacuation efforts.  Having Sig here and lovely new friends at the yard made an otherwise super sad weekend a positive one.  Very grateful to Sig and these wonderful people! 🥰🥰


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 September 2021)

What a great update on how he is doing, hope you can get out and about a bit before winter comes in x


----------



## AandK (1 September 2021)

He looks like a lovely chap, I can see why you decided to bring him over. Well worth it I'd say! I hope you guys continue to have fun while you're in the UK!


----------



## Bernster (1 September 2021)

Lovely, he’s a smasher!  You both look great together.


----------



## Wishfilly (1 September 2021)

Looks like he has settled in fabulously! 

Poles and pimms sounds like an excellent way to spend an afternoon!


----------



## Trouper (1 September 2021)

So glad you have a happy place to go to de-stress from all the serious stuff - and the perfect equine partner to help out!!


----------



## SibeliusMB (29 September 2021)

Our newest blog for The Chronicle of the Horse is up!

https://www.chronofhorse.com/article/air-horse-one-an-american-thoroughbred-in-england

Sig has been such a rockstar.  I parted company on Monday after I missed huge to a big oxer - came off over the jump and got banged up, but no serious injuries. Completely my fault and Sig knew better by putting in an additional step. Got back on and he jumped around like a star, and we finished the lesson strong.  Trainer seems very chuffed with Sig and thinks he has talent for some big jumps...not sure I do though.  🤣🤣  I think 1.10-1.15m might be my max, but we'll see what happens and enjoy the journey. ❤

Dressage lesson on Saturday. 👍


----------



## teapot (29 September 2021)

Great update  Unashamedly followed you on insta too.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 September 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Our newest blog for The Chronicle of the Horse is up!

https://www.chronofhorse.com/article/air-horse-one-an-american-thoroughbred-in-england

Sig has been such a rockstar.  I parted company on Monday after I missed huge to a big oxer - came off over the jump and got banged up, but no serious injuries. Completely my fault and Sig knew better by putting in an additional step. Got back on and he jumped around like a star, and we finished the lesson strong.  Trainer seems very chuffed with Sig and thinks he has talent for some big jumps...not sure I do though.  🤣🤣  I think 1.10-1.15m might be my max, but we'll see what happens and enjoy the journey. ❤

Dressage lesson on Saturday. 👍
		
Click to expand...

What a great blog update,  am so pleased for you that you've been able to enjoy him in decent weather and that (excluding fall) you 2 are going well 😎👍


----------



## Trouper (30 September 2021)

Lovely to read the whole story while remembering all the agonising you went through at first to decide whether to bring him and then making all the arrangements.

He is such a star he deserved all the hard work it took!!


----------



## AandK (30 September 2021)

What a great blog, really enjoyed reading it! So pleased you and Sig are settling in well over here


----------



## Slightlyconfused (30 September 2021)

teapot said:



			Great update  Unashamedly followed you on insta too.
		
Click to expand...


Ooohh do you have a link?


----------



## teapot (30 September 2021)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Ooohh do you have a link?
		
Click to expand...

In Sib's post from 1st Sept ^^  - she's gonna think she's got stalkers.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (30 September 2021)

teapot said:



			In Sib's post from 1st Sept ^^  - she's gonna think she's got stalkers.
		
Click to expand...


Ahh, totally missed the title🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## SibeliusMB (4 October 2021)

Need some positive vibes please...Sig was admitted to the hospital this evening for a bad colic. Hoping he turns a corner overnight to avoid surgery.

I don't care to elaborate more because I'm sitting at home alone bawling my eyes out. I"ve lost two heart horses to colic (been through three surgeries) already in this lifetime.


----------



## teapot (4 October 2021)

Crossing everything for you Sib, and for dear Sig too x


----------



## janem_g (4 October 2021)

Keeping you very much in my thoughts x


----------



## Roxylola (4 October 2021)

Oh, thinking of you and sending vibes to Sig xx


----------



## Caol Ila (4 October 2021)

Oh no! Sending you expat hugs. Fingers crossed for you guys !


----------



## Lou27 (5 October 2021)

Hugs to you and everything crossed for Sig x


----------



## Laafet (5 October 2021)

Sending hugs, but I can guess where he is and it literally the best place to be.


----------



## KEK (5 October 2021)

Oh no! Sending positive vibes from Australia..come on Sig!


----------



## Peglo (5 October 2021)

Sending all the positive vibes and big hugs!!


----------



## cauda equina (5 October 2021)

Vibes sent!
I hope Sig is comfortable this morning
xx


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (5 October 2021)

I've been following your journey with the wonderful Sig, not commented yet but my thoughts are with you this morning and I hope you get the best news. Sending you a hug xx


----------



## CanteringCarrot (5 October 2021)

Sending healing vibes for Sig!


----------



## Fraggle2 (5 October 2021)

Hoping sig is feeling better this morning. And sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## HashRouge (5 October 2021)

Oh gosh sending healing vibes to Sig and hugs to you, I've got all my fingers crossed xx


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2021)

Oh no!  Everything crossed for Sig and you here. Strongest vibes too. 
.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 October 2021)

Oh blimey,  everything crossed for him xx


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 October 2021)

Oh sh1t, not the update we were looking for.

All extremities firmly crossed here that he will have a good outcome. Hope that you've had good news about his condition this morning.


----------



## Trouper (5 October 2021)

This is so not fair - thinking of you and sending Reiki to you both.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (5 October 2021)

Keeping everything crossed he is feeling better this morning.  I also lost a horse to colic and remember that awful night only too well.


----------



## timbobs (5 October 2021)

Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Alibear (5 October 2021)

Fingers are firmly crossed for you both.


----------



## southerncomfort (5 October 2021)

Keeping everything crossed and hoping he's improved overnight.


----------



## AandK (5 October 2021)

So sorry to hear this, keeping everything crossed for him


----------



## OldNag (5 October 2021)

Sending positive vibes for Sig xx


----------



## limestonelil (5 October 2021)

Sending positive vibes. Hope things are improving for you both xx


----------



## palterwell (5 October 2021)

All fingers and hooves are crossed here for you X


----------



## Meredith (5 October 2021)

crossed fingers here too.xx


----------



## Tarragon (5 October 2021)

Oh no! What bad news. I do hope that he is on the mend now.


----------



## Laurac13 (5 October 2021)

So sorry to hear the lovely Sig is poorly I have everything crossed for you both and send my love


----------



## Nicnac (5 October 2021)

Oh gosh so sorry to read this.  Sig is being sent so many famous HHO vibes; I have everything crossed for him.


----------



## Equi (5 October 2021)

Oh dear poor sig and poor you! Sending all those healing vibes x


----------



## Caol Ila (5 October 2021)

How is Sig this morning?


----------



## Annagain (5 October 2021)

Get well soon Sig. That's an order. 

Fingers, toes, paws and hooves all crossed for you and Sig. Sending hugs.


----------



## Northern Hare (5 October 2021)

Lots of best wishes for a speedy recovery for the lovely Sig. I've so enjoyed reading your posts on here and your Blog. He's a very special horse, so I'm so hopeful that he'll come through this ok. How he took all his journey to the UK in his stride was amazing. You too as well, with all your upheaval with your posting, this is the last worry you need. Best wishes and fingers crossed for Team Sig! 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Goldenstar (5 October 2021)

Just checking in for a update I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MuddyMonster (5 October 2021)

Keeping everything crossed for you both. Sending lots of love and luck 💗


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2021)

I wish I could believe that no news was good news in a case like this 😞  Thinking of you whatever the situation is,  Sibelius. 
.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 October 2021)

I have lost two to colic -  fingers crossed for Sig - healing vibes sent.  We are all waiting for good news. xx


----------



## Sheep (6 October 2021)

Fingers crossed for a recovery for your special big guy ❤️

I had a wee nosy on insta folks, and OP had updated that his condition had improved, I think it was posted last night.


----------



## SibeliusMB (6 October 2021)

Hi all, sorry for the delay I had trouble accessing the forums last night.  Sig improved over Monday night and Tuesday morning. He should be coming home tomorrow morning, fingers crossed.

Thank you all for your kind words and support!! Reading the replies this morning made me feel so much better and I really appreciate all of you taking the time! 🥰


----------



## Tarragon (6 October 2021)

Great news!


----------



## Laurac13 (6 October 2021)

So pleased to hear this update 👍


----------



## AandK (6 October 2021)

Wonderful news, so pleased for you and Sig!


----------



## Annagain (6 October 2021)

Fabulous news. Hope he makes even more progress once he's back home.


----------



## Reacher (6 October 2021)

I didn’t want to reply until there was an update but am very pleased there is good news.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (6 October 2021)

I hope it’s plain sailing from here Sibelius. I’ve just started following you on Instagram too and I’ve loved to watch his journey. Sending you all our best wishes and healing vibes.


----------



## Northern Hare (6 October 2021)

Oh that's brilliant news! 😊 

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for Sig!! 🤞


----------



## Squeak (6 October 2021)

Glad to hear he's feeling better.  Hope he keeps on improving.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (6 October 2021)

Only just caught up with this but mightily relieved to get to the good news update. Wishing Sig a speedy recovery 🤞🏻


----------



## ycbm (6 October 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Hi all, sorry for the delay I had trouble accessing the forums last night.  Sig improved over Monday night and Tuesday morning. He should be coming home tomorrow morning, fingers crossed.

Thank you all for your kind words and support!! Reading the replies this morning made me feel so much better and I really appreciate all of you taking the time! 🥰
		
Click to expand...

Phew!
.


----------



## Pippity (6 October 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Hi all, sorry for the delay I had trouble accessing the forums last night.  Sig improved over Monday night and Tuesday morning. He should be coming home tomorrow morning, fingers crossed.

Thank you all for your kind words and support!! Reading the replies this morning made me feel so much better and I really appreciate all of you taking the time! 🥰
		
Click to expand...

That is SUCH a relief! I'm so happy for you and Sig!


----------



## Meredith (6 October 2021)

so pleased


----------



## Nicnac (6 October 2021)

Thank goodness.  What a relief for you.


----------



## EventingMum (6 October 2021)

Great news, a huge relief for you.


----------



## Caol Ila (6 October 2021)

So happy to hear that he’s on the mend!


----------



## Peglo (6 October 2021)

That must be such a relief. So happy he is recovering. My stomachs been doing circles worrying for you.


----------



## TheresaW (6 October 2021)

So glad he’s on the mend.


----------



## Britestar (6 October 2021)

Very good news. Fingers crossed for continued improvement.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 October 2021)

Thank heavens let’s hope it’s just a blip .


----------



## janem_g (9 October 2021)

Hopefully he is home safe and improving all the time.


----------



## SibeliusMB (22 October 2021)

Sig had another colic last night. Mild enough to treat at home, but still required the vet (he's  fine right now). They have no answers and no real suggestions. Yard keeps wanting to bring him in off grass if conditions aren't ideal and I don't think that's the answer for a horse who has lived out most of his life.

Insurance dropped his colic coverage before we moved over. I confirmed with them that he has absolutely no surgical coverage and no mortality for colic related issues....after taking time to think about it, I've decided that if he has another bad colic that requires surgery, I'll decline it. I won't put him through that after what it did to my last horse. I also cannot handle that again.

We're trying some mineral supplement with pre/probiotic because at this point...why not. Apple cider  vinegar too. He's already on wet hay, daily grass turnout and walker to make up for winter turnout schedule and being in at night.  We're throwing everything at this and I can only hope it sorts out.

I lost my mare to colic 14 years ago. Owned her for 10 years (and she battled through two colic surgeries) , but only had her with me for 5 years. I lost Soon just before the 5 year mark to colic surgery complications. Sig and I are coming up on 4 years shortly and I can't help but feel like the universe hates me and intends to take him too.  😥

On top of all this, I've had to keep working through a concussion from the fall I had at the end of September. Thanks to post concussion syndrome I may have to go to Germany for evaluation by the US medical team there, and leaving Sig anytime soon just causes me more stress.

Sorry for the pity party but that's just where I'm at right now. Just need to vent. 😔


----------



## McFluff (22 October 2021)

Can’t offer any useful advice, but wanted to send virtual hugs and lots of HHO vibes.
really hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 October 2021)

Oh that's so rough. So sorry to hear you and Sig are going through this. I had a TB when I was younger that had a colic or two like clockwork this time of year, a good Gut supplement did help him though, and just being lucky enough to catch it ASAP. It's so terribly stressful.

I'm not too far from the Army hospital here in Germany (if it's the one you're referring to) if you end up there. If you need anything at all, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## paddy555 (22 October 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Sig had another colic last night. Mild enough to treat at home, but still required the vet (he's  fine right now). They have no answers and no real suggestions. Yard keeps wanting to bring him in off grass if conditions aren't ideal and I don't think that's the answer for a horse who has lived out most of his life.
		
Click to expand...

I would hate you to lose your horse so can I suggest you very seriously follow your yard's advice and get him off grass as much as possible for the next month. Your yard owner may well know their own grass. . I also know my grass and I have one field I won't put the horses in during Oct. No idea why but I know someone would colic on it, possibly more than one horse. 


I cannot give you any scientific reason. The only reason appears to be it is October. Things may be different in the US but this is England. 

If I lose horses to colic it is October and the cause is grass. I came very close last year. Only reason he lived was that the vet was a bit late getting here. Cause was grass and only an hour on it. Another of my horses had slight colic that day. Only possible cause grass. 
That horse is now off grass for Oct and much of Nov. If he were to go back on I have little doubt he would colic and that could be his death knell.

I have been saying and thinking this for the past 10 years. It was 2012 when one of my horses ended up in horse hospital in mid Oct with, guess what, colic. 
He survived without an op. The strangest thing happened when he came home. He had been home exactly a year and the vet hospital rang to see if he was OK. I have no idea why they did as they had forgotten about us till then. He was fine I assured them. A week later you can guess what happened. Still October. 

Oct. for me is danger month. My vets who are horse vets also notice a lot of colic then. In fact last year when she came out it was like "not another colic, how many  more are we going to get" 

I'm sorry if this sounds far fetched, I have no idea why the grass is a problem now, sugar, change of season, something on the grass (fungus type something) just no idea but I know there is a problem for some grass and horses on it. 

I hope your lad is OK.


----------



## teapot (22 October 2021)

Oh no op  

Is there a specific patch of grazing that’s richer than others? What’s your hay like, hasn’t suddenly changed has it? Any chance of him going onto a different feed?

Sig’s had so many changes it be worth looking at possible causes


----------



## SibeliusMB (22 October 2021)

Causes and grass, not grass etc have been looked at and discussed with vets and yard staff together, multiple times, at length, over the last month and a half since this started. Yard staff is even keeping notes and I apologize for my lack of good humor and not wanting to get into detail at this time.

Please don't assume that because I feel a certain way that I'm ignoring advice. We're doing exactly what the yard has deemed necessary based on their local knowledge and veterinary input and it's still resulting in reoccurring colic episodes.


----------



## Zuzan (22 October 2021)

Can't imagine how stressed and scary this is..  but one thought I know a lot of people have found equibiome tests enlightening ..  UK grass can be quite scary and climate change seems just to be exacerbating this.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 October 2021)

Man, that is all such a bummer.  I really hope you guys can figure out the cause of these recurrent colics. Poor Sig and poor you.

I have a friend -- who's in the army -- stationed at one of the American bases in Germany. Not sure which, but I could find out if you need anything.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 October 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Sig had another colic last night. Mild enough to treat at home, but still required the vet (he's  fine right now). They have no answers and no real suggestions. Yard keeps wanting to bring him in off grass if conditions aren't ideal and I don't think that's the answer for a horse who has lived out most of his life.

Insurance dropped his colic coverage before we moved over. I confirmed with them that he has absolutely no surgical coverage and no mortality for colic related issues....after taking time to think about it, I've decided that if he has another bad colic that requires surgery, I'll decline it. I won't put him through that after what it did to my last horse. I also cannot handle that again.

We're trying some mineral supplement with pre/probiotic because at this point...why not. Apple cider  vinegar too. He's already on wet hay, daily grass turnout and walker to make up for winter turnout schedule and being in at night.  We're throwing everything at this and I can only hope it sorts out.

I lost my mare to colic 14 years ago. Owned her for 10 years (and she battled through two colic surgeries) , but only had her with me for 5 years. I lost Soon just before the 5 year mark to colic surgery complications. Sig and I are coming up on 4 years shortly and I can't help but feel like the universe hates me and intends to take him too.  😥

On top of all this, I've had to keep working through a concussion from the fall I had at the end of September. Thanks to post concussion syndrome I may have to go to Germany for evaluation by the US medical team there, and leaving Sig anytime soon just causes me more stress.

Sorry for the pity party but that's just where I'm at right now. Just need to vent. 😔
		
Click to expand...

This might help, as it has helped many of my colic episodes, its my first 20 mins first aid while waiting for vet, reduces gas, helps blockages slide  down and aids discomforts.  Might help him, helped my pony ease her discomfort  https://pro-equine.com/products/colikare

My first personal colic loss was my pony NF  and she colic in the first week I had her and had to go to RVC turned out  Entrapment. She had another at 6 weeks and I lost her. 







.


----------



## Nicnac (22 October 2021)

So sorry. Hoping he is fine again soonest.


----------



## teapot (22 October 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Causes and grass, not grass etc have been looked at and discussed with vets and yard staff together, multiple times, at length, over the last month and a half since this started. Yard staff is even keeping notes and I apologize for my lack of good humor and not wanting to get into detail at this time.

Please don't assume that because I feel a certain way that I'm ignoring advice. We're doing exactly what the yard has deemed necessary based on their local knowledge and veterinary input and it's still resulting in reoccurring colic episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you’re doing the right things, but don’t rule out changes no one has any control over, such as changing ingredients in feeds for example.

The perfect storm of Covid and Brexit will have had an impact on the production of everything in the country and quality is changing as a result, sadly.


----------



## Zuzan (22 October 2021)

teapot said:



			......
The perfect storm of Covid and Brexit will have had an impact on the production of everything in the country and quality is changing as a result, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

This is a good reason to feed straights rather than compound or muesli type feeds.. much easier to check the quality of a product.

@SibeliusMB another thought are crushed / bruised oats and micronised linseed both help gut health.  Both are easily available here.


----------



## Trouper (23 October 2021)

I am so sorry to read this.  The prospect of going away from him just now must just feel like the last straw and, having lost two in quick succession, I totally understand your comment that you feel the Universe is against you.

I really would take him off the grass - just for a few weeks.  He may be finding things here that his system has not met before and that can cause reactions, even moving areas in this country.

Although it was not colic, my last mare had an unusual flare up of a skin condition just after she arrived caused by a change in environment and the microbes she was meeting in my pasture.    The guys at _Trinity Consultants _(who make supplements) were so knowledgeable and helpful and are always ready to give advice over the phone and she was quickly sorted.  I can thoroughly recommend a conversation with them at least - you have nothing to lose.  I find vets are very good at the main equine issues but not all are experts at these more subtle areas.

https://trinity-consultants.com/


----------



## ycbm (23 October 2021)

Unless he has history of colic induced by being stabled,  Sibelius, I too would take him off the grass and reintroduce it slowly.  It might only confirm that it's not the grass,  but that would still be a move forward to understanding what's going on.  

I know you're not asking for advice,  so don't feel you need to acknowledge it.  I just hope to goodness that he settles soon. 
.


----------



## SibeliusMB (23 October 2021)

I know you all mean well with the take him off grass suggestions but it's been done. Pulled off grass completely, reintroduced incrementally, etc. And the big colic that sent him to Newmarket came at the end of being stalled for several days. 

I honestly do appreciate you all going out of your way to make that recommendation but again,  it's been discussed at length with the professionals.  At this point it's just frustrating to hear and I just hope that's understandable.  I'm dealing with a lot right now and I just wanted to vent.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 October 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			I know you all mean well with the take him off grass suggestions but it's been done. Pulled off grass completely, reintroduced incrementally, etc. And the big colic that sent him to Newmarket came at the end of being stalled for several days.

I honestly do appreciate you all going out of your way to make that recommendation but again,  it's been discussed at length with the professionals.  At this point it's just frustrating to hear and I just hope that's understandable.  I'm dealing with a lot right now and I just wanted to vent.
		
Click to expand...

With the colikare you can feed it daily.

https://pro-equine.com/products/colikare  - I have seen it work with so many colicky horses.  My pony has IBD which was diagnosed after frequent colicky episodes. (Don't mean Sig has it).  Having lost one pony  the colick  my   welshy  pony was really bad on the last one, 10 ml Colikare given to her, walked and walked, while waiting for vet, she was trying to get down on concrete, after  20 mins still trying to get down but slightly less uncomfortable.   Gave her another 10 ml, 10 mins later she stopped of her own accord, and just stood not moving, 5 mins later vet turned up.  Exam on the yard.  "She is over the worst", she is much improved.  I always make sure I have some in my first aid as do livery owners.   To me with horrid colick it is a good thing to give while waiting for vet.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 October 2021)

How is Sig now???  Any update?


----------



## SibeliusMB (25 October 2021)

Back at Newmarket.


----------



## Fraggle2 (25 October 2021)

Sending hugs. And hoping Sig is on the mend soon.


----------



## ycbm (25 October 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Back at Newmarket.
		
Click to expand...


So sorry S, this must be frightening you witless. All fingers crossed. 

.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 October 2021)

So sorry to hear that. I hope he pulls through and perhaps they can find some answers as to why the colic occurs. Wishing the best for you and Sig.


----------



## milliepops (25 October 2021)

have followed your thread but not commented before, just wanted to send "get well soon" vibes for Sig and hope you're doing OK, it must be a very worrying time.


----------



## cauda equina (25 October 2021)

More get well vibes from me
The only good thing about this whole crappy situation is that you're just down the road from a centre of excellence - I am sure Sig could not be in better hands
Hoping for better news soon xx


----------



## Caol Ila (25 October 2021)

Ah, sh*t. So sorry to hear he's back in the horsepital. Hope you're hanging in there and that he gets well soon.


----------



## LaurenBay (25 October 2021)

So sorry to read your latest update, Fingers crossed for you and him.


----------



## Spanny (25 October 2021)

So sorry to read this update. The strongest possible get well soon vibes are heading Sig's way.


----------



## Peglo (25 October 2021)

Sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and got my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for Sig


----------



## Dave's Mam (25 October 2021)

Sending good wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## Squeak (25 October 2021)

Really sorry to hear this update. Really hoping the next one is a better one and sending as many positive vibes your way as possible.


----------



## Nicnac (25 October 2021)

HHO vibes to Sig for a full recovery and to you for all the shit you're going through.  Horses eh?  Who'd have 'em?


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (25 October 2021)

So sorry to hear this. Thinking of you, big hugs to you and Sig.


----------



## Barlow (25 October 2021)

Thinking of you both - you are really going through the wringer


----------



## MuddyMonster (25 October 2021)

Sorry to hear Sig is back at Newmarket 😞 Keeping everything very firmly crossed for you both.


----------



## teapot (25 October 2021)

Crossing everything for Sig!


----------



## Laurac13 (25 October 2021)

Sending healing vibes to you both x


----------



## Trouper (25 October 2021)

Thinking of you both - try and stay strong.


----------



## OldNag (25 October 2021)

Sending Get Well vibes for Sig, I hope he is feeling better soon.  Sending a hug for you, too.


----------



## spookypony (26 October 2021)

More healing (((vibes))) for Sig, and sympathy for you!


----------



## Caol Ila (26 October 2021)

How is Sig? Hopefully feeling better?


----------



## SibeliusMB (27 October 2021)

Thanks all. ❤ He came home this morning. I had them scope him and he has grade 3/4 ulcers, which we are now treating. He's going on 24/7 turnout starting tomorrow (per vet instructions and yard manager agreed, please don't start an argument about it) to help manage ulcers and I am hoping that the ulcer treatment help reduce the colic symptoms. 

Ulcers don't directly explain the gas colics/ displacements but perhaps he had decreased guy motility which affected gas production...

Just saw him and he's ok, but not great. 😔 Not colicky either, but quite dull. Was eating but certainly not his usual appetite. Now that he's not so bloated we can see he's dropped some weight.  He was out on the grass all day and didn't have the bloating this afternoon. I also have Gas-X tablets handy now and we can administer those low dose daily and higher one-time dose if he's already gassy/colicky. 

I know he's just going to need some time. It's just really hard seeing him so dull. 

I'm exhausted and sad and questioning everything. I have major anxiety over colics thanks to my rotten luck with previous horses. I had to take some time off work this week and excuse myself from working a mortuary case (family lost their infant, ) because I just couldn't be around that right now and I couldn't be my best for my colleagues and that poor family. 

Which makes me feel worse and shoots my stress level through the roof. 

😔


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 October 2021)

so sorry you're having so much stress, glad he's home and hopefully this is the start of a full recovery back to jumping awesomeness.


----------



## ycbm (27 October 2021)

Thank you for taking time to update us,  I hope he continues to improve. 
.


----------



## Meredith (27 October 2021)

Sending good wishes for a full recovery for you both after a horrid time. xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 October 2021)

Glad you've got him through this and all agreed a management plan for him, hope he continues to improve xx


----------



## Peglo (27 October 2021)

I’m glad to hear he is doing ok and hope he is feeling a bit brighter soon!

now you must look after yourself too. Good for you for taking yourself away from work for a bit.
 Hope you have something not horse related that can help you destress. Sending all my best wishes.


----------



## Zuzan (27 October 2021)

Very glad he's back home.. and take care of yourself.


----------



## Spanny (27 October 2021)

I'm glad he's home. I'll keep sending vibes in the hope that this is the start to his recovery and to a more relaxed time for you.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 October 2021)

That's great news that he's home. Fingers crossed he's on the mend.

I questioned my decision, lots. When I moved out here, I could have (a) brought Gypsum (b) sold her and brought my four-year old project, who may or may not have been a more flexible, adaptable creature or (c) brought neither or (d) stayed put in CO and gone to law/grad school at CU but that would have required LSATs/GREs. Gypsum found the weather and the chaotic management of (many) UK yards difficult to adapt to. I'm sure there are plenty of chaotic barns in the US, and the ones I boarded at were large and busy, with a lot going on, but it was a different kind of chaos. Really hard to explain how it's different. I don't think I can. It just...is. But the fencewalking definitely got worse here. It was a mild annoyance there, but it could be easily managed. Here, it could go completely mental. Not at every yard, but finding the ones where she didn't do that, or did it in a predictable way so you could intervene, was the 100 million pound challenge.

Would she have been better with some other owner in the States? I don't know. But you can only make the best decision you can make with the information you have, and in fairness, she stayed sound until she was 27, and I had to PTS at 28. Don't think she would have had a better inning with anyone else.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (27 October 2021)

Thank you for the update. Fingers crossed he's now on the mend. You must be exhausted and stressed. Take it easy and try to be kind to yourself and get some down time, hard I know.


----------



## McFluff (27 October 2021)

Really hope that things get better soon. Please do take care of yourself, you are doing your best and have been through such a lot. Virtual hugs and more healing vibes.


----------



## OldNag (27 October 2021)

Great news that Sig is home.  At least you have some answers and you have a plan.  Everything  crossed for continued improvement (and a bit less stress for you).


----------



## maddielove (27 October 2021)

Sending recovery vibes your way, colic is the absolute pits.
If gives you any hope, my old mare had a period of horrendous colic (months of digestive discomfort followed by colic surgery and then colicked a minimum once a week afterwards for about a month) which seemed to largely stem from ulcers, this was back in 2008 where there was less readily available knowledge online and scoping was not frequently done where I am, I had to switch vets to get her treatment but it was the turning point in her recovery, I don't think she'd have survived without it.
I don't know if it's been mentioned but I would recommend taking a look at the equibiome test, I've had my current mare tested and although colic isn't something she's struggled it has been an eye opener to other digestive issues, if it was on the go when my old girl was here I would have definitely had her tested, it might be worth considering to see if it throws up any red flags.


----------



## Trouper (28 October 2021)

You and Sig have just been through hell - it's not surprising neither of you is feeling perky.   Please just concentrate on him and yourself.  Whilst it is nice to think that we can always be there for colleagues, sometimes they just have to step up for us -  as we would do for them in similar circumstances.

I am not familiar with the equibiome test that @maddielove recommends but it sounds a really useful thing to do.  Any knowledge you can gain about what is going on is worth a shot in my book.   I mentioned earlier about how useful I had found the guys at _Trinity Consultants. (Tel 01243 551766).  _ They just seem to understand how horses' systems tick and what supplement, if any, will help.  I don't find they recommend things just to sell them to you.  Sig must be full of the effects of his body's reactions to the colic, the drugs and the total change in his "routine" so they may recommend their liver detox which certainly helped my mare - but I won't second-guess their advice!

Above all, please just take it one day at a time for both of you.   This was not the adventure we wanted for Sig


----------



## Zuzan (28 October 2021)

I would also suggest an equibiome test .. I think many vets are onboard with it so worth discussing with your vets if you haven't already..  Think I mentioned up thread a bit.. I wonder if having travelled so well it's Sig's guts adjusting to different gut biome(s) catching up with him.  It's often when we / our horses feel they are settling that health issues surface after change.  Like catching colds the minute you go on hols etc .. all the very best.


----------



## HashRouge (28 October 2021)

God what an awful rollercoaster ride you have had since you moved him over here 

FWIW I think your/ your vet's plan sounds like a decent one. I would always favour turnout/ movement for ulcers and I think it is better for digestive issues too. I will keep my fingers crossed for you both anyway xx


----------



## SibeliusMB (17 January 2022)

I had hoped to write a happier update.  But then life kind of went to sh!t in the last 48 hours and this is another pity post.  He is currently on box rest for a suspected leg injury he sustained on Saturday.  It looks/feels superficial and swelling has gone down considerably since Saturday with cold hosing 3x/day.  He is not considerably lame on it - just slightly short in the trot (like "1/10" per the vet).  However, vet is recommending another week and a half of box rest and THEN a scan.  Why we're not imaging it later this week once some of the acute swelling recedes is making me see literal red.   Basically it's waiting two weeks (12-13 days) from the trauma before any imaging of any kind is done, no baselines to compare to.  Meanwhile, we're making a sudden and prolonged 180-degree shift in his management style (complete box rest after living out 24/7 on grass) which is sending my stress level into deep space.

But let's recap....

He completed his Gastrogard treatment and has been living out on grass 24/7 since he returned from NEH last fall.  He was doing well - no colics since the last one I reported here, was happy living out, and I was super appreciative of the yard for making that turnout situation happen for him.  I was sick for the first two weeks in December and we had an active duty military death immediately following that, which has kept me very busy and away from the yard a lot over the last few weeks.  But I did notice that Sig was losing weight and muscle tone, more since the ulcer treatment started, which seemed odd since he was on full turnout, access to hay outside in addition to grass, only in light work.  Turns out he was only getting grass chaff and beet pulp, which wasn't meeting his nutritional needs.  So after some consultation with a nutritionist I know (and who knows him), who is also a Saracen partner, we selected the Re-Leve and some EquiJewel rice bran to help put the condition back on him.  I started to feel optimistic for once.

So I scheduled him for a follow up scope at NEH this past Friday to ensure the ulcers were healed before we started to introduce any kind of hard feed.  Scope came back clear and NEH was really happy with how his stomach looked.  Gave the green light for feed change.  We just started transitioning him onto the new feed Friday afternoon when he came in with this leg injury the following day.  So now we're halting that because everyone is terrified of colic now because he's on box rest.

Taken Friday:



Him this past summer:





I am beside myself.  Realistically this is likely just a minor setback and I just need to sit down and chill.  It probably sounds like I'm making a crisis out of nothing.  It just seems like this has been one struggle after another and I am so tired and frustrated.  Between his condition looking so poorly from what his normal is (and he has NEVER struggled to maintain weight and topline, even in cold winters), to the frustrations with the most recent vet visit...I was seriously trying to convince myself not to consider putting him back on a plane and sending him home.  I'm feeling beaten down and exhausted and starting to think this wasn't meant to be.


This is on top of dealing with the suicide last month and helping the family navigate that as the mortuary officer.  One of them called me this past Friday and was just having a bad day and needed someone to yell at.  So I heard the "He died on *your *watch" multiple times and that's been on repeat in my head since.  Which is...super.


----------



## humblepie (17 January 2022)

Oh dear poor boy and poor you.  I don't have any wise words other than wishing you both well.  I am sure others will be far better advice for you but he has you to care for him and you are doing all you can. x


----------



## southerncomfort (17 January 2022)

I have no advice to offer but just wanted to say hang in there.  Life sounds tough right now, you've had a lot of stress and worry to cope with.

But the thought to hang on to is that he did recover from a very bad colic, his ulcers got better and his leg will heal.  This too shall pass as the saying goes.

Not long now until the clocks change and the spring grass will come in and Sig will pick up again.

Just one other thought, whenever one of mine has been poorly or had long term medication I've given them Global Herbs Restore and they've picked up very quickly .
Hope life gets easier for you both very soon.


----------



## ycbm (17 January 2022)

SibeliusMB said:



			I had hoped to write a happier update.  But then life kind of went to sh!t in the last 48 hours and this is another pity post.  He is currently on box rest for a suspected leg injury he sustained on Saturday.  It looks/feels superficial and swelling has gone down considerably since Saturday with cold hosing 3x/day.  He is not considerably lame on it - just slightly short in the trot (like "1/10" per the vet).  However, vet is recommending another week and a half of box rest and THEN a scan.  Why we're not imaging it later this week once some of the acute swelling recedes is making me see literal red.   Basically it's waiting two weeks (12-13 days) from the trauma before any imaging of any kind is done, no baselines to compare to.  Meanwhile, we're making a sudden and prolonged 180-degree shift in his management style (complete box rest after living out 24/7 on grass) which is sending my stress level into deep space.

But let's recap....

He completed his Gastrogard treatment and has been living out on grass 24/7 since he returned from NEH last fall.  He was doing well - no colics since the last one I reported here, was happy living out, and I was super appreciative of the yard for making that turnout situation happen for him.  I was sick for the first two weeks in December and we had an active duty military death immediately following that, which has kept me very busy and away from the yard a lot over the last few weeks.  But I did notice that Sig was losing weight and muscle tone, more since the ulcer treatment started, which seemed odd since he was on full turnout, access to hay outside in addition to grass, only in light work.  Turns out he was only getting grass chaff and beet pulp, which wasn't meeting his nutritional needs.  So after some consultation with a nutritionist I know (and who knows him), who is also a Saracen partner, we selected the Re-Leve and some EquiJewel rice bran to help put the condition back on him.  I started to feel optimistic for once.

So I scheduled him for a follow up scope at NEH this past Friday to ensure the ulcers were healed before we started to introduce any kind of hard feed.  Scope came back clear and NEH was really happy with how his stomach looked.  Gave the green light for feed change.  We just started transitioning him onto the new feed Friday afternoon when he came in with this leg injury the following day.  So now we're halting that because everyone is terrified of colic now because he's on box rest.

Taken Friday:
View attachment 86019


Him this past summer:
View attachment 86020

View attachment 86021


I am beside myself.  Realistically this is likely just a minor setback and I just need to sit down and chill.  It probably sounds like I'm making a crisis out of nothing.  It just seems like this has been one struggle after another and I am so tired and frustrated.  Between his condition looking so poorly from what his normal is (and he has NEVER struggled to maintain weight and topline, even in cold winters), to the frustrations with the most recent vet visit...I was seriously trying to convince myself not to consider putting him back on a plane and sending him home.  I'm feeling beaten down and exhausted and starting to think this wasn't meant to be.


This is on top of dealing with the suicide last month and helping the family navigate that as the mortuary officer.  One of them called me this past Friday and was just having a bad day and needed someone to yell at.  So I heard the "He died on *your *watch" multiple times and that's been on repeat in my head since.  Which is...super.
		
Click to expand...


You sound like you could do with some support SMB, I hope someone is looking out for you while you are looking out for your horse and the bereaved family.  I'm sorry you are on such a roller coaster. 
.


----------



## Trouper (17 January 2022)

I do hope you have someone you can offload onto when you face these very stressful situations at work.  As ex-military involved in personnel work for the whole 20 years I served, I do understand how totally draining these situations can be when everyone is expecting you to fix everything.  You can't - and deep down they know you can't but just at the moment their pain is the worst and you just have to let it roll over you somewhat.

This Forum is a good place to vent - maybe not about military matters but certainly horse matters so don't apologise for doing so.    Poor Sig - he has been fighting a real battle and at the worst time of the year.  

I do have a healthy respect for vets and it sounds as if NEH did a good job but when we get back to the nuts and bolts of daily care of a convalescent horse prone to colic my go to person would be Tom Beech (The Osteopathic Vet).  Apart from being brilliant at the bone stuff he makes holistic recommendations for the care of the horse - particularly diet-related issues.  Have a look at his FB page.  He runs clinics round the country.

I am sure you are feeling quite beaten down by all this and the last thing you probably want is yet another suggestion of who to consult - but trust me it would be money well spent and could certainly do no harm.  I have to confess that I am not a lover of box rest and even when "ordered" to do so, I have always taken out of the stable 2/3 times a day to hand graze and amble about.  It is all a question of balance when you are facing battles on more than one front and the best piece of advice anyone ever gave me is "You know your own horse best".

Please feel free to pm me if it would help.


----------



## Caol Ila (17 January 2022)

Sorry to hear it has been such a sh1te rollercoaster. I hope you have supportive friends on the base, or at the yard. 

If it makes you feel any better, keeping condition on Gypsum was a ball-ache after we moved to this country. I never had any bother with her weight in the States, and she was in stalls/paddocks/dry lots, so she lived entirely on hay and whatever hard feed I had. No grazing. There was me worried about her getting fat on UK grass, but nope, keeping her from looking like an RSPCA case was an uphill battle for the next fifteen years. I don't know if it's something different in the grass or hay or what. I'll probably never know. But it's not just your horse!


----------



## spookypony (17 January 2022)

I can't really offer more than a hug and a cookie, and maybe a stiff single malt, but hopefully, things will start to look up now. What is the "suspicion" as to the injury? Hopefully it's just a wee bang, and he'll be fine, and back out, soon!


----------



## Zuzan (17 January 2022)

Very sorry things are so tough at the moment..  on the work front do you get some form of professional support where you are having to deal with stressful situations?  It must be doubly hard as you probably wont have many close friends / family easily to hand either .. please take care of yourself.

Very glad Sig's ulcers have healed .. and have everything crossed that the injury is superficial.   I very much agree with Trouper above.


----------



## Nicnac (17 January 2022)

Oh gosh you poor thing.  Pleased to read Sig got through his colic, but can understand how shit scared you are with latest setback.  Everything crossed  he comes right soonest.

Have a hug and take care of you.


----------



## McFluff (17 January 2022)

So sorry life is tough just now. Please do make sure you get support or you could end up with ulcers yourself. 
You should be proud of how well he’s recovered from his ulcers, with your determination and care. Hopefully this injury will just be one of these wee knocks and all fine soon. Sending HHO vibes to you both.


----------



## laura_nash (17 January 2022)

Trouper said:



			This Forum is a good place to vent - maybe not about military matters but certainly horse matters so don't apologise for doing so.
		
Click to expand...

Of course venting about non-horse matters in the Club House is also very acceptable if it would help.  We even have a special thread for it (the safe place to feel down).

I'm so sorry Sig's European adventures aren't so excellent just at the moment.  It does sound like the non-horse stuff is maybe making everything much worse than it might be otherwise.  Fingers crossed his healed tummy means he copes with box rest ok and the injury isn't too bad.


----------



## SO1 (17 January 2022)

Just a very quick post to say if you are worried about colic/ulcers when on box rest you might want to try pro equine colikare. My pony has been on active box rest for nearly 6 month due to tendonitis and has had a couple of colic issues and colikare seems to have helped.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 January 2022)

SO1 said:



			Just a very quick post to say if you are worried about colic/ulcers when on box rest you might want to try pro equine colikare. My pony has been on active box rest for nearly 6 month due to tendonitis and has had a couple of colic issues and colikare seems to have helped.
		
Click to expand...

As you say, and I mentioned them earlier, its brilliants stuff.  Def recommend this product.   Helped many colic horses here on this yard.



OP                You are having it tuff and everything thrown at you, I had something similar  last year, first my mare diagnosed with navicular and laminitis  at the RVC.  Then accident in the field, where she came in lame, turned out to be check ligament and 6 months box rest.  I too was worried about ulcers.  (my boy gets them now)  chin up, you have support and experience people or some whose been through this  - and advice to help you through.


----------



## Reacher (18 January 2022)

Very sorry that both Sig and you are still having such a hard time. You have had a bad dose of bad luck.

I hesitate to make any suggestions as I don’t necessarily think you want advice, just an outlet to vent (which is fine!) do please take the following with a pinch of salt:

Can you take some annual leave or sick leave / get some medical support?

If you feel strongly about the scan I wouldn’t be shy about telling the vets you want it done ASAP.

If leg is something superficial, is it really necessary to box rest? Is he likely to hooley about?

Obviously you know your horse and the vets are the experts so please ignore the above if inappropriate .

Hope things come right for you both quickly.


----------



## Meredith (18 January 2022)

Simply sending best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sig and hoping that you can find support from HHO and elsewhere.


----------



## j1ffy (2 March 2022)

I've been loosely following this thread and have loved seeing Sig's progress. Is there any update on him? I sincerely hope he's doing ok (and you) x


----------



## SibeliusMB (2 March 2022)

Hi all...good news and more bad news.  I had been meaning to update on several occasions, but more bad news honestly drained me of any enthusiasm to do so.

Sig's leg injury appears to have healed up fine.  Ultrasound revealed no injuries to the tendons or ligaments; he likely got kicked by the new yearling and had a pretty dramatic imflammatory reaction.  There's still some slight thickening up top near where the check ligament would be, but it's slowly started to go away and he's stayed sound.  We had just started back with full turnout and under saddle with some tack walking two weeks ago when he came in very lame on the left hind....abcess.  While I was glad it was "just" an abscess, it meant more time in the stall.  Fine.  After a few days the farrier was able to cut it all out after it had drained, and he happily went outside with the foot wrapped and in a hoof boot just in case.  It got reinfected.  A couple more days in.  Then the damn thing blew through his coronary band just on Friday.

So...we're playing it extra cautious with poulticing, cleaning, and him spending a week in a stall before he goes back out.  He's sound, the abcess is nearly done draining again and he's feeling fine so far.  I'm still very stressed about him being inside (on a daily does of Gastrogard...$$$$).  I'm glad that the last setbacks have been relatively minor, but I'm beyond frustrated with this abhorrent luck and why we're having setbacks at all.  I'm watching the whole yard go on and train and hack and compete and just generally have fun with their horses.  I just want to get back to having fun with Sig.  It's been an impossibly long time.  He and I haven't been in consistent training since the end of September.

Those recent, repeated abcess issues were on top of the ongoing conflict in Ukraine and me still being quite busy at work as a result.  The yard was generous enough to let me ride one of theirs this weekend, which was great and much needed for my own mental health, but it's not the same.  Hopefully Sig and I can get back to it soon, but I'm honestly terrified to say that because it seems like every time I get remotely excited about starting over, one more thing happens.  I know it's just rotten luck, but put it all together and it does feel like the universe doesn't want us here.  I'm getting to the point of being completely done....not sure what that means yet.  I asked my friend back home  if she might hypothetically be able to find a loaner for him if I ended up sending him home.  I think we're one more disaster from me pulling the trigger on a return flight.

Which all sounds very sad and dramatic, I know.  I think I'm emotionally better than my last desperate post, but I'm definitely a lot more exhausted and ready for some improvement in circumstances.  I really appreciate you all continuing to follow and for your best wishes.  Means a lot!


----------



## ycbm (2 March 2022)

I'm glad it's not worse but I'm very sad for you that it's not a better update S, you deserve a break! 
.


----------



## j1ffy (2 March 2022)

Thank you for coming on here and updating - you really are having the most rotten luck 😢

I'm sure better fortune is around the corner and hopefully you'll be back on board and fit, ready to go when the better weather comes along. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Michen (2 March 2022)

Big hugs, spring is around the corner and I hope things then feel better.


----------



## Squeak (2 March 2022)

Glad you've had some good news in between the bad  Hopefully spring will come and help sort out the issues such as abscesses etc.  

Crossing everything for you that this is the end of your run of bad luck.


----------



## Northern Hare (2 March 2022)

So sorry to hear of your continued run of bad luck, but hang on in there, spring is on the way and I'm very hopeful that it won't be long before you're back on board, and once again getting out and about on lovely Sig! 🤞🤞🤞🐴


----------



## Peglo (2 March 2022)

I’m so sorry to hear of more bad luck but so glad his previous knock has healed ok. I was really looking forward to hearing what you both got up to over here, fingers crossed things will pick up for you both very soon.


----------



## Trouper (3 March 2022)

Thanks for the update - mixed tho' it was!!    By this stage of the winter I think many of us are hanging on by a string so you are not alone.  Add to that the world situation and your particular work and it is not hard to see how stressed you must be.

Hang on in there.  This has been Sig's first UK winter and, though we might not get the extremes of cold/snow other places get, the long, damp, grey days can be equally challenging to health - ask any arthritis sufferer!!  
We have a saying here - _Winter is not over until the Blackthorn (sloe)  blossoms_ and I have known it take until April here in the Midlands.  Yesterday I walked the dog and found several areas which were definitely white with blossom.
We're nearly there.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 March 2022)

SibeliusMB said:



			Hi all...good news and more bad news.  I had been meaning to update on several occasions, but more bad news honestly drained me of any enthusiasm to do so.

Sig's leg injury appears to have healed up fine.  Ultrasound revealed no injuries to the tendons or ligaments; he likely got kicked by the new yearling and had a pretty dramatic imflammatory reaction.  There's still some slight thickening up top near where the check ligament would be, but it's slowly started to go away and he's stayed sound.  We had just started back with full turnout and under saddle with some tack walking two weeks ago when he came in very lame on the left hind....abcess.  While I was glad it was "just" an abscess, it meant more time in the stall.  Fine.  After a few days the farrier was able to cut it all out after it had drained, and he happily went outside with the foot wrapped and in a hoof boot just in case.  It got reinfected.  A couple more days in.  Then the damn thing blew through his coronary band just on Friday.

So...we're playing it extra cautious with poulticing, cleaning, and him spending a week in a stall before he goes back out.  He's sound, the abcess is nearly done draining again and he's feeling fine so far.  I'm still very stressed about him being inside (on a daily does of Gastrogard...$$$$).  I'm glad that the last setbacks have been relatively minor, but I'm beyond frustrated with this abhorrent luck and why we're having setbacks at all.  I'm watching the whole yard go on and train and hack and compete and just generally have fun with their horses.  I just want to get back to having fun with Sig.  It's been an impossibly long time.  He and I haven't been in consistent training since the end of September.

Those recent, repeated abcess issues were on top of the ongoing conflict in Ukraine and me still being quite busy at work as a result.  The yard was generous enough to let me ride one of theirs this weekend, which was great and much needed for my own mental health, but it's not the same.  Hopefully Sig and I can get back to it soon, but I'm honestly terrified to say that because it seems like every time I get remotely excited about starting over, one more thing happens.  I know it's just rotten luck, but put it all together and it does feel like the universe doesn't want us here.  I'm getting to the point of being completely done....not sure what that means yet.  I asked my friend back home  if she might hypothetically be able to find a loaner for him if I ended up sending him home.  I think we're one more disaster from me pulling the trigger on a return flight.

Which all sounds very sad and dramatic, I know.  I think I'm emotionally better than my last desperate post, but I'm definitely a lot more exhausted and ready for some improvement in circumstances.  I really appreciate you all continuing to follow and for your best wishes.  Means a lot!
		
Click to expand...

When my mare  got bad laminitis her abscess blue out the coronary band only small but it did, I don't want to go into detail as you don't need the details.  Coming out the coronary band is there any risk to it getting close to the pedal bone.  I would def speak to your vet about it, I had to put my mare onto Baytril to kill the pedal bone infection.  You need to make sure the pedal bone is not at risk.


----------



## j1ffy (3 March 2022)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			When my mare  got bad laminitis her abscess blue out the coronary band only small but it did, I don't want to go into detail as you don't need the details.  Coming out the coronary band is there any risk to it getting close to the pedal bone.  I would def speak to your vet about it, I had to put my mare onto Baytril to kill the pedal bone infection.  You need to make sure the pedal bone is not at risk.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, I'm glad your mare was ok in the end. My horses are barefoot and only one has had abscesses. They've always blown out of the coronary band (apparently it's common with barefoot horses as their soles are so tough) with no issues, I wonder if the laminitis made her more prone to a pedal bone issue?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 March 2022)

j1ffy said:



			That's interesting, I'm glad your mare was ok in the end. My horses are barefoot and only one has had abscesses. They've always blown out of the coronary band (apparently it's common with barefoot horses as their soles are so tough) with no issues, I wonder if the laminitis made her more prone to a pedal bone issue?
		
Click to expand...

sadly it did not turn out right in her case.


----------



## j1ffy (3 March 2022)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			sadly it did not turn out right in her case.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry


----------



## SibeliusMB (3 March 2022)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			When my mare  got bad laminitis her abscess blue out the coronary band only small but it did, I don't want to go into detail as you don't need the details.  Coming out the coronary band is there any risk to it getting close to the pedal bone.  I would def speak to your vet about it, I had to put my mare onto Baytril to kill the pedal bone infection.  You need to make sure the pedal bone is not at risk.
		
Click to expand...

Vet was called by the farrier the night it blew and they had a lengthy conversation.  They specifically advised not putting on antibiotics.  

Very sorry to hear about your mare.


----------



## Zuzan (3 March 2022)

SibeliusMB said:



			Vet was called by the farrier the night it blew and they had a lengthy conversation.  They specifically advised not putting on antibiotics. 

Very sorry to hear about your mare.
		
Click to expand...

Just to reassure you .. I've had abscesses blow at the coronary band with no lasting impact..


----------



## Bradsmum (3 March 2022)

Wow I've just caught up on this thread - no idea how I missed so much. My heart has been in my mouth, you both have had such a time of it here in the UK but as someone said earlier, Spring is on its way and both horses and owners seem to relax into a warmer routine. I have a horse that has had two abscesses blow through coronary band and both times he has come sound, he just needed some time. Fingers crossed that all comes good for you both again and you can get back to some fun rides.


----------



## Zuzan (3 March 2022)

And to add to my earlier post (sorry was in a rush) Very sorry the road to recovery has been bumpy.  Wishing you and Sig well.


----------



## SibeliusMB (12 March 2022)

A tentative (positive??) Sig update for everyone.  

Abcess looks like it healed up well and thanks to Gastrogard he handled the stall rest okay.  He got to go back out a few days ago and to say he was happy is an understatement.  😂


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Ca1uxBeKU5E/

I took this past week off to just sleep in, relax, and ride.  Even if it was just walking with a bit of trot, being back on Sig felt like going home. ❤  I took advantage of the extra free time and took care of some spring cleaning.  I gave Sig a bath on Thursday and did his spring full clip that afternoon (don't worry, he had a lovely physio appointment earlier that day so he didn't suffer the entire time 😂).  He was perfect as usual and I blended his legs to leave most of his full hair cover on the lower leg as he lives out.  I love the look of a fresh full clip and he looks so handsome.  🥰


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Ca-mRwNK14K/

He is feeling VERY good undersaddle, maybe too good because I definitely came off after a spook yesterday (I'm fine and so is he) and he escorted himself allllll the way back down the drive to go see his herd. We will be riding with the doors/gates closed for the foreseeable future.  🤣

And today we hand a lovely hack with our fellow American expat at the yard. Sig was an excellent guide for her horse who is still getting comfortable out hacking. 

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CbBEgQvKyGv/?utm_medium=copy_link

So there's a better update.  I hope this doesn't jinx us though! 🤞😫


----------



## Meredith (12 March 2022)

Great to hear better news. Hoping the good progress continues.


----------



## ycbm (13 March 2022)

Pleased to hear that S.


----------



## Trouper (13 March 2022)

Great update.  Onwards and upwards - she says with fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## Reacher (13 March 2022)

Pleased he is doing better and that you have had some time off to recharge batteries. Onwards and upwards and spring is on its way.


----------



## SibeliusMB (20 March 2022)

Sig and I had a lovely weekend! 😊

We've only just started back in regular work and have focused on building up a base of fitness with a lot of walking. Slowly increasing his trotting and cantering, and decided to take some footage to see how we look just starting back in work. 

Finally got the Pivo functioning after 18 months, different app, new phone, and one motivational speech with a lot of rude words.

Have some things to work on myself, but overall thrilled with how he looks early on and trying to be kind to myself.  I've been off most the winter too. 😂


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CbTOJlhKPMJ/

Then today we had a lovely hack just the two of us. Sig has confidently conquered the bridge over the busy dual carriageway and loves exploring. So grateful to have such a lovely weekend with my boy.  🥰❤


----------



## Meredith (20 March 2022)

SibeliusMB said:



			Sig and I had a lovely weekend! 😊

We've only just started back in regular work and have focused on building up a base of fitness with a lot of walking. Slowly increasing his trotting and cantering, and decided to take some footage to see how we look just starting back in work.

Finally got the Pivo functioning after 18 months, different app, new phone, and one motivational speech with a lot of rude words.

Have some things to work on myself, but overall thrilled with how he looks early on and trying to be kind to myself.  I've been off most the winter too. 😂


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CbTOJlhKPMJ/

Then today we had a lovely hack just the two of us. Sig has confidently conquered the bridge over the busy dual carriageway and loves exploring. So grateful to have such a lovely weekend with my boy.  🥰❤

View attachment 89316
View attachment 89317

Click to expand...

Fabulous news.
Although Finan has been ridden out at walk by some one else it is my first sit-on tomorrow after 3+ months off. I hope it goes as well as yours.


----------



## SilverLinings (20 March 2022)

I am glad things are improving for you and the lovely Sig (I'm keeping my fingers crossed whilst typing that!), he looks like he is really enjoying the hacks . I hope that you and he have a smoother time together now after all the setbacks.


----------



## Orangehorse (20 March 2022)

Thanks for the update.  I really hope that things run smoothly from now on and you are able to enjoy your European adventure.


----------



## Reacher (21 March 2022)

Orangehorse said:



			Thanks for the update.  I really hope that things run smoothly from now on and you are able to enjoy your European adventure.
		
Click to expand...

As above!
Good to see Sig looking better and you both enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Trouper (21 March 2022)

Yeah!!  This is how it should be.  While not forgetting what other hell is happening in the world, let's hope for a much happier Spring and Summer with the horses than the last two restrictive ones have been.

PS  - he's looking good!!


----------



## Ratface (21 March 2022)

SibeliusMB said:



			Trouper had the good sense to suggest I start a new thread now that my gelding, Sibelius MB (Sig), and I are here in the UK.  For the uninitiated, please check out my first thread, below:

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...-lakenheath-from-the-us-with-my-horse.799686/

Sig arrived Monday after his trip from Kentucky.  Thus far he has settled very well and is handling the transition like a true professional!  He has been a true gentleman around the yard and the staff all appreciate his excellent ground manners and quiet nature.  He's getting a little more turnout each day as we're slowly working him back to his normal 24/7 grass routine. Since he was off grass for the better part of a week due to delays in the journey, I don't want to take any chances.

I did hop on him for the first time in nearly two months on Wednesday, and he was an absolute gem as usual! ❤  He was looking so settled (and bored...) that I decided to give it a shot.  When I returned carrying all his tack, he actually whinnied to me. 🤣🥰  The boy loves his work, and loves the attention even more.  Right now we're just walking around due to his feet needing done and him being off work for so long. I'll build him back up slowly. But he's happy to be back to it and feels good.

My first thought as soon as I swung up: WORTH IT!  Even though his trip cost more than originally budgeted, I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  I have my familiar, fun, sweet partner with me and I am so excited to make new memories here!

Get you a seven year old who hasn't been ridden in two months who walks around on the buckle in a new place without any prep beforehand. ❤❤😊

Had a spa day...no longer looks feral:
View attachment 76680
View attachment 76681


First ride in the UK!
View attachment 76682



Already wants to be the baby's fun American cousin:
View attachment 76683
View attachment 76684


Whoa, Thoroughbred!  😉
You've got a star there, haven't you?  Lovely looking horse. 
But you already knew that.
View attachment 76685

Click to expand...


----------



## Nicnac (21 March 2022)

Wonderful update - spring brings new life to all!  Fingers crossed all continues in such a positive way - you are both looking great.


----------



## Tarragon (21 March 2022)

Really pleased for you


----------



## Ratface (21 March 2022)

Phew, SibeliusMB:  I've just read the full thread from beginning to end.  I'm exhausted.   I just wanted to congratulate you on surviving the trauma/drama/exhastion/relief/joy.
I'm so happy that you and SibeliusMB are back out together and have the opportunity to enjoy an English springtime.


----------



## SibeliusMB (22 March 2022)

Ratface said:



			Phew, SibeliusMB:  I've just read the full thread from beginning to end.  I'm exhausted.   I just wanted to congratulate you on surviving the trauma/drama/exhastion/relief/joy.
I'm so happy that you and SibeliusMB are back out together and have the opportunity to enjoy an English springtime.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could go back to that original post and add a warning to it, LOL.  You're a trooper for reading all that and sorry for the rollercoaster.  Thank you all for the supportive messages!  It's such a boost to come here and see all the well wishes.  Thank you all!


----------



## SibeliusMB (26 April 2022)

A little Sig update: *touch wood* things have been going well for both of us! His weight is looking so much better, he's putting muscle and topline on nicely.  We had our first jump school in about six months - he was very keen, but that's to be expected.  We're going to stick to grid schools for the next few weeks to build up strength and get him back in his relaxed jumping rhythm before we bother with courses.  Hoping to go on a beach ride soon, and compete a little this summer.  Hacking has been brilliant, and we're lucky to have made some great friends at the yard.

I'm off to Badminton next week for a long holiday.  Some photos of Mr. Shine


----------



## IrishMilo (26 April 2022)

I love Sig. He's probably my favourite horse on here! Just seen you're in my neck of the woods, too!


----------



## Nicnac (26 April 2022)

Handsome Sig!  Glad things have turned around for you both.  Onwards and Upwards.  Enjoy Badminton!


----------



## Tarragon (26 April 2022)

looking so good! 
I think I could ride for miles along quiet roads like that.


----------



## Tarragon (26 April 2022)

I grew up in East Anglia in the 1970's and 1980's, near Bury St Edmunds, and remember an American air base then (would it have been Lakenheath?) I was in awe of the cars they imported over!


----------



## Northern Hare (26 April 2022)

That's a really great update, and lovely photos! 

Enjoy your trip to Badminton, it's a wonderful event - fingers crossed for lovely weather! 🤞


----------



## Fraggle2 (26 April 2022)

So glad things are finally on the up for yourself and Sig 😊


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 May 2022)

You guys are already aware of most of this, but here's our latest blog for COTH 😎

https://www.chronofhorse.com/article/air-horse-one-springing-forward-from-a-winter-of-woe

Some photos:





__
		http://instagr.am/p/CdeQYKjqxJW/


Thank you all again for your support and kind words! ❤️


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 May 2022)

Tarragon said:



			I grew up in East Anglia in the 1970's and 1980's, near Bury St Edmunds, and remember an American air base then (would it have been Lakenheath?) I was in awe of the cars they imported over!
		
Click to expand...

Yep that would be us at Lakenheath.  I swear I have seen more American muscle cars over here around Lakenheath and Mildenhall than I have in any area I've lived in the US! Ever!   I don't know what it is - I feel like every time I turn around someone is driving a Mustang (or occasionally a Camaro or a Charger).  I don't know if they're buying them over here with the on-base car dealership (who probably is killing them on interest rates...) or the young enlisted run out and buy them knowing they're about to get that overseas pay, but damn....they're like locusts.  And obnoxious to listen to. 

I sold by Chevy 2500HD diesel truck (3500lbs, 19-feet long, 7 feet tall) before I came over, partly because I thought it would be hugely impractical (it would be), and partly to fund Sig's trip.  I don't regret selling it at all, but I do miss it...someone on/around base brought their Dodge 3500 _dually_ pickup truck (even bigger than mine, dual-axel), and I honestly don't know where the heck they manage with that monster!  I admit to staring at it though and being jealous, lol.  I'm waiting to see if I'll be sticking around the UK or Europe in my next assignment - if so, I'll be tempted to sell my trailer back home and buy a 7.5t lorry.  I'd just hate to part with that trailer though until I know I'll be another 2-3 years before I get back to the US.


----------



## HashRouge (16 May 2022)

Your blogs are so well-written, I'm in awe! I went back and read a few of your old ones and they are very moving.


----------



## Wishfilly (16 May 2022)

Really enjoyed your blog, thank you for sharing. I hope you get to enjoy the summer with Sig!


----------



## Trouper (16 May 2022)

A lovely read (if you skip the bad bits we know about!).   So glad you are enjoying the English countryside when it looks at its best - as does Sig.  He looks amazing.


----------



## Northern Hare (16 May 2022)

Thanks for the update on Sig and the lovely photos, he's looking on super form. I hope you have a great summer together. 

Just a thought, but are there any Riding Clubs close to the yard where you keep Sig? Certainly the RC's I've been in have had varied programmes of training and low key competitions, so you can pick and choose, and have plenty of outings if you want. 🐴😊


----------



## SibeliusMB (14 August 2022)

Hi everyone!

Sig and I are doing very well.  We're back to weekly jump schools, alternating between grid days and course days, though we're not back to jumping full courses yet.  He is jumping fantastic and really feeling confident and happy.  I switched him from a copper oval mouth beval bit for jumping to a super-flexible Winderen gel bit, and he seems very happy in that.  Not that he was unhappy in the oval mouth, his flat bridle was the same mouthpiece in a normal loose ring and he went beautifully in both.  I just wanted to try the soft, flexible gel bits as he has such a soft mouth.  I love how he carries me to the fence a little bit more, he's still rideable but doesn't get as backed off which can mess with our rhythm/distances.  We're starting to play over 1m/1.05m and he's feeling super.  We'll probably do a couple of unaffiliated competitions locally this summer/autumn at the .90/.95m, maybe have a play at 1m over winter.  Schooling wise, I'm looking forward to building more confidence with him and having a play over 1.10m when the time comes. We never really got to jump anything over 3' at home, so I'm really just now getting to explore his scope and athleticism.  He loves his job and is such a joy to jump! 

I have jumped with three different people here so far in the UK and have yet to find a trainer/coach that I feel good with and brings the best out in Sig.  Thus far, it's a lot of jump, jump, jump, which just winds him up to the point of being unrideable - an absolute fire breathing dragon.  We need shorter, more focused jump schools to keep him jumping soft and quiet.  So for now, my fellow US expat yard mate and I are helping each other and we do jump schools together.  As soon as we started riding together, with no pressure and no agenda, Sig entire demeanor changed and my lopey, soft jumper came back.  We're still hoping to find another coach who can come in monthly and help and we have someone in mind, just need to make arrangements.

  Sig's flat work has been on point as well, we're starting to come up and shorten the outline a little more and focus more on lateral work after spending the last few months on longer/lower to help rebuild his topline.  He's got a half pass now in both directions at the walk and trot.   The dressage trainer here is fantastic and was impressed with him.  She really seemed to like him and I had a lovely time in our first lesson.  Looking forward to working with her more and continuing to develop Sig on the dressage side.  We hack out weekly with our yard buddies and he's foot perfect for that too.

He's living out 24/7 with his little harem of mares.  They moved fields last week to the one field with grass still on it, so they have been in heaven the last few days.  His feeding and management program is still going well for him.  I've been extremely busy with work, so I'm trying to pull myself out of a bit of an emotional funk/bout of depression and the last week or so is going better.  Getting back in the gym and looking to lose weight/get back in great shape so I can enjoy Sig to his fullest and get out to explore more of the UK. 

Been down to London a few times for West End stuff (and again this coming weekend for Longines), and spend a long weekend in Normandy at the end of May, but other than that haven't had the chance to travel much.  When I do get time off, the only thing I want to do is chill out and hang with Sig!  I need 36-hour days, or possibly an intern. 

Here are a boatload of photos and vids of the professional goofball.  He's currently thriving and I'm absolutely loving everything about him. Having him here has been such a total joy despite the hard times early on!
	















__
		http://instagr.am/p/Cg-bg4LqtWt/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/ChGNKbeKGqR/

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CgAg5fSq3D6/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## D66 (14 August 2022)

He’s lovely. You are so lucky. 🌈👍


----------



## Northern Hare (14 August 2022)

That's such a great update and Sig is looking amazing! I think the photo of you both on the stubble field is really lovely - Sig looks very happy and well! 🏆


----------



## Nicnac (14 August 2022)

Great positive update and so pleased he's doing well after the initial trials and tribulations.


----------



## Trouper (15 August 2022)

Whenever I see you have posted I get a bit of a "heart in mouth" moment wondering if something has happened to Sig, so I was so pleased to read your update!!   As for the photos - he looks a really happy horse and I love the face pulling!!!


----------



## Skib (15 August 2022)

That is so good to read. And that you have known how to enjoy having him here with you in the UK even in this heat wave.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (15 August 2022)

Gorgeous horse and doesn't he make a lovely shape when jumping.  So glad all is going well.


----------



## SibeliusMB (15 August 2022)

Thank you all!! 😊 ❤️  I feel so lucky having him in my life, he is such a blessing (and entertaining, he loves making faces 🤪)!  @Trouper so sorry for the scare, I know the feeling because for awhile it seemed like as soon as I started feeling hopeful, something bad would happen. I hope we'll have more positive updates in the future.

@Errin Paddywack thank you!  I didn't even post the good ones...kid has a wood allergy.  😎


----------



## Dave's Mam (15 August 2022)

I love the stubble field photo, you both look so happy.
Glad things are back on track for you.


----------



## EventingMum (15 August 2022)

What a lovely update!


----------



## View (15 August 2022)

Fantastic update!  You both look so happy and obviously enjoy each other’s company.


----------

